# CA or SA 65 gallon tank aggressive stocking



## aquarist48 (Feb 10, 2014)

It will be a 4 feet tank.
Measurements would be 48 x 19 x 19 inches
Also which one would be better, a single wet pet or a few aggressive fish.

Thanks.


----------



## aquarist48 (Feb 10, 2014)

bump!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what your question is. As to a single fish or a few, that usually falls under personal preference.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

For CA your options are limited due to the size of most CA cichlids. Salvini, convicts, Jack Dempsey maybe options. If you went to a 6ft tank you would have many more options.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

funny cause I'm in the same boat as you, only mine is a 60 gallon. my goal was 3 or 4 small to medium size ca/sa cichlids. originally I was thinking convict(existing fish), salvini, firemouth, but I happen to just come across a blue acara which I love so far. also I'm being told that the salvini is likely to be a problem, very agressive. so now I'm thinking convict, acara, firemouth. not sure if I could fit one more in there or not.


----------

